# Man did we get a great deal today!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hubby and I were driving down the road today and noticed a small flea market so we stopped. Guess what we found?

Seven 53in x 43in 2inch foam rubber sheets for only $2 a sheet! Talk about a prop makers dream deal!

Even our cat Booger is happy about it


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be making a huge Gumby costume with that. Not for Halloween but just to wear to work and stuff.:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's cool cassie good score..


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome you can make some awesome tombstones now or an obelisk or pillars or...


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Good deal...seems like the cat enjoys them also! Gumby costume....Great!! haha


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Then when people ask why you're wearing it you just snap back "I'm Gumby, dammit!"

I've always wanted to be able to say that.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Might want to fumigate them first. You never know where they have been or what's been on them for that matter. 

Good deal though.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

start building those tombstones! =P

Looks awesome, and fantastic deal!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome, I'll let you turn a hefty profit and offer you $4 a sheet to get them out of your way. Can't beat doubling your money, lol. Make sure you let us see what you make with them Cassie.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool...lots of things to make with those Cassie


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Great score!
I love flea markets, can't help but polishing up the ol' "Halloween Eye" when wandering thru' them and yard sales!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We went back there yesterday because they also had a poster head and foot board bed set we could use for our Exorcist scene. The owner gave them to us for FREE!

It turns out that he just bought this building 'as is' and it's stuffed to the rafters with junk. So he put some stuff out side to attract customers. Well, aside from customers, he attracted the city. The cops are all over him over the junk laying out there (I don't know, probably a zoning thing). So anyway, the guy said that when he has time, he'll walk us through the place and we can take anything we want!

We can't wait to see.

What a great find, eh?


----------

